# Water Cooling - What if it start to leak?



## gamerwithoutrig

Okay, I pretty much the same setup as I have in my nick/description, but I saw something scary some minutes ago. What if the watercooler start to leak?!
Should I rather stick with air, and if I should do that, what aircooler?


----------



## powerpack

Unless you really like to push the limits stick with air. It does very well. 

Hint, you don't use "water" in a water cooled system. You would like to use a non conducting fluid.


----------



## SslagleZ28

powerpack said:


> Unless you really like to push the limits stick with air. It does very well.
> 
> Hint, you don't use "water" in a water cooled system. You would like to use a non conducting fluid.



We are going to agree to disagree again lol... for starters water cooling isnt just used to push limits and keep heat down, you can also water cool to keep noise levels to a minimum.  With water cooling you can use a low cfm, low DB exhaust fan and low DB, cfm fans on the radiator. 

2nd.. water can be used in water cooling.  Distilled water is pretty much non-conductive, and is was 90% of people use when it comes to water cooling because it has the best thermal transfer rate, combined with a silver killcoil or combat algae growth , an anti-corrosion additive.  Remember though that through out your cooling loop the water will pick up impurities from your water blocks. But the same goes for the non-conductive coolants sold as well.  So its recommended that you flush and refill your system every 6 months.

I see that a Corsair H50 cooling system is being used in the system in your sig.  This system should not leak at all, its a self contained system.  If it does see if its still under warranty, but remember its really no better than a high end air cooler.


----------



## powerpack

SslagleZ28 said:


> We are going to agree to disagree again lol... for starters water cooling isnt just used to push limits and keep heat down, you can also water cool to keep noise levels to a minimum. With water cooling you can use a low cfm, low DB exhaust fan and low DB, cfm fans on the radiator.
> 
> 2nd.. water can be used in water cooling. Distilled water is nonconductive, and is was 90% of people use when it comes to water cooling because it has the best thermal transfer rate, combined with a silver killcoil or combat algae growth , an anti-corrosion additive. Remember though that through out your cooling loop the water will pick up impurities from your water blocks. So its recommended that you flush and refill your system every 6 months.
> 
> I see that a Corsair H50 cooling system is being used in the system in your sig. This system should not leak at all, its a self contained system. If it does see if its still under warranty, but remember its really no better than a high end air cooler.


Let's agree that you know more about it than I do.

I now know a quietness benefit. 

And yea my water comment was too simple. I do know distilled and all that.

But I am just a notebook guy so please be gentle.

I think you and I can agree that it is a more complicated higher maintenance method that people should consider are the benefit/complications worth it.

And what does happen if it leaks/bursts?


----------



## ScottALot

Using nonconductive: Leak/burst will cause the temperatures to rise extremely fast and the system will simply shut off to prevent destroying the components.
Using conductive: If the water doesn't hit your components, the above result will occur. If it does hit your components, there's a good chance you'll have a dead component. However, I've seen miracles where a GPU or motherboard could be completely drenched, but be revived by drying the component and testing it out again!


----------



## SslagleZ28

powerpack said:


> Let's agree that you know more about it than I do.
> 
> I now know a quietness benefit.
> 
> And yea my water comment was too simple. I do know distilled and all that.
> 
> But I am just a notebook guy so please be gentle.
> 
> I think you and I can agree that it is a more complicated higher maintenance method that people should consider are the benefit/complications worth it.
> 
> And what does happen if it leaks/bursts?



I like your style sir :good:

Yes water cooling is not a 1 time and let be solution, you are correct, there is added maintenance, and added cost to water cooling.  Unlike heaksinks which you put on and let go for the most part.

The what happens if theres a leak or a burst is one of those lets hope it doesnt happen situations.  You can do this by one buying good quality parts, and 2nd checking and double checking your system.

1st step is always clean your parts, take apart the water blocks, clean the insides, clean your tubing, your reservoir, pump and radiator. You dont have to take about the pump reservoir or radiator just run some hot distilled water through them.  Make sure therse no little metal chips or pieces of plastic in them from the production process.

When you first build your loop you want to do this outside the computer case first.  Kinda like a practice run.  Put your loop together plug in the pump and run it for awhile make sure theres nothing leaking around the fittings or even from a faulty waterblock, reservoir, radiator or pump.

Once the loops been running for whatever time you see fit.... Id say about an hour, you can disassemble it again, drain all the water and discard it.  This is where id actually clean the system again just to be safe but inst needed if you cleaned well the first time.

Now you can install this into your computer.  Put the loop back together, and before adding any liquid start at the outlet of the radiator and work your way around the loop in the direction of flow.  Make sure every fitting is tight, your tubing is attached correctly. All the way around until you hit the inlet on the radiator.  After this you can slowly fill your reservoir and turn the system on.  Watch closely for the first 10min, if anythings going to leak it should then.

Leaks are your main concern.  Bursting not so much, the system isnt under ton of pressure, now thats not to say it cant happen.  If theres a blockage of somesort it could greatly increase the chances.


----------



## gamerwithoutrig

SslagleZ28 said:


> We are going to agree to disagree again lol... for starters water cooling isnt just used to push limits and keep heat down, you can also water cool *to keep noise levels to a minimum.*  With water cooling you can use a low cfm, low DB exhaust fan and low DB, cfm fans on the radiator.
> 
> 2nd.. water can be used in water cooling.  Distilled water is pretty much non-conductive, and is was 90% of people use when it comes to water cooling because it has the best thermal transfer rate, combined with a silver killcoil or combat algae growth , an anti-corrosion additive.  Remember though that through out your cooling loop the water will pick up impurities from your water blocks. But the same goes for the non-conductive coolants sold as well.  So its recommended that you flush and refill your system every 6 months.
> 
> I see that a Corsair H50 cooling system is being used in the system in your sig.  This system should not leak at all, its a self contained system.  If it does see if its still under warranty, but remember its really no better than a high end air cooler.



That's why I want watercooling.


----------



## bomberboysk

Have any of you read the OP's sig? He is using a corsair H50 self contained unit, reliability on those things is pretty good, and leaks are almost a zero issue with those units. 

Also, most "Non Conductive" fluids sold for watercooling (looking at you Feser one) are just as conductive as distilled water is once it touches dust and such on the motherboard or such, because many of them are just distilled water with anti corrosion additives, biocides, and dyes. Distilled is generally speaking the best way to go once you factor in cost and performance, as you won't need anti corrosion additives running pure copper, dyes i generally suggest against as they will stain tubing and waterblocks, and eventually separate from the water.


----------



## ScottALot

Figured he was thinking of getting a custom loop.


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'm not gonna quote a million people, but I can tell you if a water cooling system does leak, it can fry your components. My friend had an Alienware desktop that was water cooled and it leaked and fried the motherboard. Luckily it was under warranty.


----------



## SslagleZ28

bomberboysk said:


> Have any of you read the OP's sig? He is using a corsair H50 self contained unit, reliability on those things is pretty good, and leaks are almost a zero issue with those units.
> 
> Also, most "Non Conductive" fluids sold for watercooling (looking at you Feser one) are just as conductive as distilled water is once it touches dust and such on the motherboard or such, because many of them are just distilled water with anti corrosion additives, biocides, and dyes. Distilled is generally speaking the best way to go once you factor in cost and performance, as you won't need anti corrosion additives running pure copper, dyes i generally suggest against as they will stain tubing and waterblocks, and eventually separate from the water.



lol i think you just repeated me , except the separation part I forgot to add that, but yeah i just figured he was going to go with a full loop


----------



## powerpack

SslagleZ28 said:


> lol i think you just repeated me , except the separation part I forgot to add that, but yeah i just figured he was going to go with a full loop


Fine then if off track I take Green Bay how many points you going to give?

Not that I disagree that this thread might of got off track or tangent. But if every thread/post was on target and not repeated the entire number of threads/posts would be lucky to be 10% of what it is.

Pick your demon, I pick humanity, even if repetitive and redundant.

Also redundancy helps my post count.


----------



## chamgamer

the only disadvantage of Air Cooling system is the "DUST" however if you will combine Air and Special fluid Cooling system you computer will be monster in terms of dispersing the heat.


----------



## gamerwithoutrig

my sig is what I was thinking to get


----------



## SslagleZ28

gamerwithoutrig said:


> my sig is what I was thinking to get



Oh well of your thinking of getting a H50 you don't have to worry about leaks, at least 99% of the time, its a closed system you don't have to do anything but install it.  But like I said temp wise its no better than a high end air cooler, except maybe a little quieter.


----------



## ScottALot

chamgamer said:


> the only disadvantage of Air Cooling system is the "DUST" however if you will combine Air and Special fluid Cooling system you computer will be monster in terms of dispersing the heat.



Yeah I thought my case was doing a great job of not accumulating dust. Then I decided to turn it into a sort of bench system... my fan was covering like half an inch thick of dust.


----------



## bomberboysk

chamgamer said:


> the only disadvantage of Air Cooling system is the "DUST" however if you will combine Air and Special fluid Cooling system you computer will be monster in terms of dispersing the heat.



Liquid cooling does not negate the issue of dust accumulation.


----------



## ScottALot

bomberboysk said:


> Liquid cooling does not negate the issue of dust accumulation.



But the dust accumulation doesn't affect temperatures as directly... I think that's what he was trying to say.


----------



## bomberboysk

Actually it does, moreso infact as radiators generally have no means for ambient airflow to flow around them as a heatsink does. Block the airflow to a radiator with dust (example below), you can majorly hinder thermal performance. This is a buddy of mines radiator, using sflex fans, after going ~3 months without cleaning them:


----------



## ScottALot

... you would bring up a 360mm radiator with S-Flex fans. *looks at rig*
Now you've got me all paranoid.

Also, does he keep his cat inside his computer?!


----------



## just a noob

To answer the op's question, if it leaks you're pretty well screwed. If it somehow didn't get fried you might be able to save it with a bath in rubbing alcohol(91%+).

Anyway for prevention most people build the setup and then jump the power supply so that only the watercooling system has power to test for leaks. If there is a leak you fix it and then let the system dry out before trying to power it on


----------



## SslagleZ28

ScottALot said:


> ... you would bring up a 360mm radiator with S-Flex fans. *looks at rig*
> Now you've got me all paranoid.
> 
> Also, does he keep his cat inside his computer?!



lol yeah no shit lol.... i dont think i have ever seen that much dust in one place


----------



## bomberboysk

ScottALot said:


> ... you would bring up a 360mm radiator with S-Flex fans. *looks at rig*
> Now you've got me all paranoid.
> 
> Also, does he keep his cat inside his computer?!



No cats, animals, etc. He does live in an older house, but he just doesn't clean his rads extremely often (once every 2-3 months or so).


----------

